# Photoshop:: Create Underwater Ocean



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2008)

This one’s a little advanced, as in I’ve not put many detailed steps. You should know your way around photoshop before going in for this one. Anyway, it’s easy enough otherwise and produces some great results.

Step 1: Create a new document. Make it large enough, maybe a 1680*1050 for a 20” iMac widescreen monitor ☺ 

Step 2: Double click the background layer and hit Okay to make it a normal layer. Now, go to Layer > Layer Style > Gradient Overlay. Give it a nice light blue to dark blue gradient. Make the gradient from top to bottom. You can also use the gradient tool from the toolbox to do the same, though this method gives more control. 
*img107.imageshack.us/img107/8191/picture10un7.jpg

Step 3: Create a new layer (“Surface”). Now make a selection using the marquee tool roughly the same shape as your document though it should be just about half it’s size. Press D on keyboard to make your colours default. Now give it a clouds filter (Filter > Render > Clouds). Hit command+F a few times until you get some nice contrasting clouds. 
*img249.imageshack.us/img249/3614/picture12jh3.jpg

Step 4: Hit Command+T and drag the handles so that the clouds stretch to fill the document. It gives a better effect rather than rendering the clouds on the full sized document especially a high resolution one. 

Step 5: Now give those clouds the Plastic Wrap filter (Filter > Artistic > Plastic Wrap).
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/5766/picture13tn9.jpg

Once that is done, just hit command+T again and command+drag the handles to get a sort of perspective image which looks like the surface of the water. Doesn’t have to be perfect.
*img338.imageshack.us/img338/466/picture14ym5.jpg

Step 6: Change the blending mode of this layer to linear dodge and reduce the opacity to around 70%. Now create a layer mask (Layers > Mask > Reveal all. Take a nice soft brush and brush around the sharp edges to create a gradual blend. 

Step 7: Go to Filter > Render > Lighting Effects. Change the light type to “Omni” and fiddle around with the settings and the light size. Position the center on the roughest part of the “Surface” clouds. This will be the sunlight penetrating through. Try it a couple of times to get it perfect. 

Step 8: Now to create the rays of light, If you have read my previous tutorials, you already know how to do it. Still, all you have to do is:


Create a new layer
Create a shape near the top using the lasso/rectangular/elliptical marquee tool, although, in this case I’d say rectangular marquee tool covering around 35% of the top works best.
Fill it with a clouds filter (Filter > Render > Clouds)
Then if you want, you can give it a threshhold adjustment (Image > Adjustments > Threshold). Just drag the slider till you get a nice contrasting effect. 
Then, Filter > Blur > Radial Blur. Make it “Zoom”, 100 percent, and move the source point up. 
*img168.imageshack.us/img168/1431/picture15xt4.png

After accepting, hit Command+F again to run the filter a second time.

Step 9: Change the blending mode of the rays to Color Dodge. Then hit Command+T and just drag the handles to make the rays come down from the sunlight of the “Surface” layer. Create a layer mask, and brush out the sharp edges. Reduce it’s opacity.

Step 10: Now, duplicate the “Surface” layer, hit command+T, right click on it, and choose Flip Vertical. Now drag it down to the bottom of the document and it will surely look like the bottom of the sea. If not, try some different blending modes.

Step 11: Now you can add some plants, objects, bubbles (you should be able to find a bubbles brush somewhere on the net). 

* If you are getting banding effect on the background layer, just give it some noise (Filter > Noise > Add noise). 

*img262.imageshack.us/img262/3508/underwaterei0.jpg

(*A big screw you* to FreeImageHosting.net for screwing up all the images)


----------



## sidcool (Feb 3, 2008)

awesome bro...u r tooo good.......


----------



## vaibhavtek (Feb 3, 2008)

awesome raise to to power infinity.
10000/10


----------



## abhinandh (Feb 5, 2008)

gr8 but no screenshots???


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

Hmm.. Lots of screenshots actually, damn image hosting problems I guess. I'll switch back to imageshack or something I guess...


----------



## Pravas (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah screen shots are must.


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

ya  u should include some screenshots and imageshack.us is the best 

anyways awesome tut


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

Updated the tut with screenies. Lemme know if you guys need any more screenshots for any particular steps.


----------



## Pravas (Feb 5, 2008)

Hey are you learning Photoshop of your own?? From how long. Cuz these are really good. Are you into any other multimedia softwares.


----------



## iMav (Feb 5, 2008)

its really fascinating to see how different options can be sued to create something different  great 1


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 5, 2008)

Superb


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

Pravas said:


> Hey are you learning Photoshop of your own?? From how long. Cuz these are really good. Are you into any other multimedia softwares.


Yep. Pretty much on my own. I did get some tips from some Pros in this field, but no formal training as such.

@the rest of you: Thanks.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Feb 5, 2008)

which adobe photoshop are u using goobi mama?????


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm using Photoshop CS3 Extended, but the above steps should be sort of the same right from CS1 (PS 8.0)


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 5, 2008)

Goobi, 
Don't think that you can pass off by posting some screenshots and telling you can do this and that.  Your PS tuts are clean for a reason - I've not tried anything yet. When I do them, I'm sure the thread will get dirty and messy.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

Seriously man. They are really simple steps. Nothing to it at all. Sure it needs a little practice to get it right, but trial and error is your best friend. I'm sure you of all people will not be able to mess up the steps.


----------



## drgrudge (Feb 5, 2008)

^^ 
iMama, I was just kidding. I seems simple only.


----------



## goobimama (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah. I see I've been tricked. Nice one.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice..........


----------



## mad1231moody (Feb 6, 2008)

Mamaji I don't use Photoshop, par sach mein mama kya gazab ki images banaayi hain. Subhaan Allah


----------

